# Free Book Finds: February 2012 (no self-promotion, please)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the January 2012 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006H6D7D8 Project Daddy by Kate Perry
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006QCM4XC Pemberly to Waterloo - Pride & Prejudice chronicles #2 (book one currently in the Kindle Owner's Lending Library)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I came across quite a few J.A. Konrath/Jack Kilborn freebies this morning. His books never stay free for long. I thought it was easiest to click on the authors name and just run down the list. Here's one to get you started....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Time Travel Romance


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

plus many by J. CarsonBlack, AND

MANY original screenplays and scripts.


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

FREE!
A fast paced romance with loveable characters, great dialogue! I thoroughly enjoyed the story and read it twice.



Maid for the Billionaire
By Ruth Cardello


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Have read and enjoyed other books by this author. Picked this one up free today (February 1st).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

*The Ultimate Thriller Box Set *
CONTENTS:

*Origin* by J.A. Konrath
*Desert Places* by Blake Crouch
*Darkness on the Edge of Town* by J. Carson Black
*Watch Me Die* by Lee Goldberg
*Disintegration* by Scott Nicholson



Also each of the authors has a bunch of his books free right now, so check their pages as well.


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)

FREE TODAY ONLY (February 2nd)

  

My husband received the heads up about this freebie from the librarian at the school he works at - it's apparently a very popular series with kids in Grades 3-6

Enjoy!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not a chick lit person usually but this book is a lot of fun so far.

*Project Daddy 
by Kate Perry*



*How do you find the perfect match for the boss from hell?*

Katherine Murphy needs to know. Her obsessive, demanding supervisor has given her an assignment that goes way beyond the call of duty: find her a man. But not just any man--he must have the perfect combination of good looks, job security, and solid genes to make him daddy-worthy. So, with a lofty promotion being dangled in front of her, Katherine dives back into the dating pool to find another woman's Mr. Right. . .


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Currently this bundle of 4 books is FREE...they are also free to Prime members, but why not own them for free!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I've had this on my "guilty pleasure" list for a while. It's now free and looks like a fun read.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are a few of today's freebies:


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

I can recommend this one. Free today.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Special 3-Day Promotion! Piers Anthony's epic six book sci-fi series, Bio of a Space Tyrant on sale now through February 6th. Read Volume 1: Refugee FREE (regularly 2.99) and Volumes 2-6 for ONLY .99 (regularly 3.99-4.99). Save over 80% on the six volume e-book series!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance freebies


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Request as a reader (not as a moderator ): If you know the genre of free stuff you're posting, it is helpful if that info is included. Thanks! 

And just so as to be 'legal' in the thread: here's a free GAME for the eInk Kindles: 

Though I admit I've no clue whether it's any good.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

Charles Dickens. Pickwick's Papers. Still the best writer, still the best stories. The link is to Gutenberg, nowadays they are converting to epub and kindle formats for many of their free classics.

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/580


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:


 
Horror​ 
Advice and
How-to​ 
Romance​ 
Superhero​


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance


Romance


Historical Romance


Historical Fiction


Romance


Romance


Chick Lit ( I think)


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Romance This is Triology Book 1 for the one posted yesterday by Atunah, Sweet Revenge, which was book 2.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Historical romance - I've read and enjoyed other books by this author. She now writes contemporary romance under the name Emily March. Free as of 2/7/12 (my guess, the offer will only last a day or two).


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Today only. Free Puzzlebook.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

A Land of Ash by David McAfee and several of our KB authors. I picked this up last summer and thought it was wonderful. It's a short story anthology about the Yellowstone caldera erupting and it's full of darkness and full of hope. It's fantastic. Just get it.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are a few of today's freebies:


 
middle
grades​ 
historical
fiction​ 
contemporary
fiction​ 
thriller​ 
para thriller/
romance​ 
romance​


----------



## CrystalMarcos (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Farsighted-ebook/dp/B005WXFG54/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328846155&sr=1-1
Free today Young Adult Kindle Ebook


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Free today and this weekend (so I've heard). Chick lit set in Paris


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

All FREE today!

 A thriller by Michael Wallace.

 A paranormal/mystery!

 Contemporary Romance

 Cont Romance

 Thriller


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romances
    

Unlocked is a Historical Romance Novella and Forever Mine is a prequel novella
 

Contemporary Romance
    

Romantic Suspense
 

Paranormal Romance
    

Chick Lit
 

Gay Romance


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

romantic
suspense​


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

WOLF TICKETS by RAY BANKS is free today.

It was first serialised by Needle Magazine and I think you'll love it.


----------



## docnoir (Jan 21, 2011)

nigel p bird said:


> WOLF TICKETS by RAY BANKS is free today.
> 
> It was first serialised by Needle Magazine and I think you'll love it.


What he said, plus the US link: 


Banks is a literary madman.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romances
  

Romantic Suspense


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Romance


----------



## audreyauden (Nov 26, 2011)

I check the Kindle free bestsellers columns fairly frequently, and I use the following algorithm to decide what's worth checking out:

(1) Scan the top 100 lists in fiction, science fiction, and fantasy (these are generally my preferred genres) for anything with 10 or more reviews averaging 4.5 stars or above.
(2) Skim the reviews to make sure most of them look legit (i.e. not friends-and-family fluff reviews)
(3) Download all free books meeting the above criteria.
(4) Start reading from page 1 of each book.
(5) Any book that loses me before the end of page 2, I delete. Everything else, I keep.

Here are the top six most promising free books I found today:

* My Temporary Life - Mystery & Thriller
* The Book of Deacon - Epic Fantasy
* The Path to Freedom (Task Force 125) - Action & Adventure
* In Her Name: Empire - Sci-fi Adventure
* Indigo Empyrean - Children's Sci-fi, Fantasy, and Magic
* The Devil and Preston Black (Murder Ballads and Whiskey) - Contemporary Fantasy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance
    

Paranormal Romance


Mystery


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Sinking of the Titanic by Bruce M. Caplan. A modern revision of the original book by Logan Marshall.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

A rom com.


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

Just A Kiss Away [Kindle Edition]
Jill Barnett (Author)

http://www.amazon.com/Just-A-Kiss-Away-ebook/dp/B004QTP3KI/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_12


----------



## Ian S Rutter (Feb 17, 2012)

Faery fantasy for teenagers.

The Amulet: A Faedra Bennett Custodian Novel - Alison Pensy

Really good and easy, if you need a quick read and you like fantasy and faeries.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002P67HYO/ref=docs-os-doi_0

I'd have an image. but have no idea how to add one.


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

'Desperate and Dateless in London' by Eloise Mason is Free on Kindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0066TVGUC/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_ask_DDiDD.0CG3RES

'Bring on the Blessings' by Beverly Jenkins via @amazonkindle Free on Kindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NLKTG0/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_ask_8AiDD.0E6X4GA


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's a great non-fiction deal (regular price is over $ 20 and now it's free!):

THE TRUTH ABOUT MANAGING PEOPLE by Stephen Robbins


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

General reminder:

Posters: Please ONLY post books that are REALLY free -- no just 'prime lending free'.

Readers: Remember that they might be free the day they're posted but may not STAY free. . .always double check the price before clicking.


Oh, and if you see a book in the thread that does not seem to qualify, please use the report function to let us know. 

Thanks!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Case of the Missing Blahnik (Fashion Avenue Minis)


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Free this weekend and Monday. Chick lit by Jenny Gardiner.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

This thriller, a recipient of Red Adept's Annual Indie Award, is free today:


----------



## CrystalMarcos (Dec 27, 2011)

Free until the end of the day.
Off the Grid (A Gerrit O'Rourke Novel) [Kindle Edition]
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006OD215O/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_ask_ozKED.0P0XNSM


----------



## KathyLynnHarris (Feb 2, 2012)

A Lady's Life in the Rocky Mountains by Isabella Bird is FREE as a kindle book. Wonderful book.

http://www.amazon.com/Ladys-Life-Rocky-Mountains-ebook/dp/B002RKSWVK/ref=sr_1_2_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1329758652&sr=1-2


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:



Blood Faerie
Contemporary Urban Fantasy​
[tr][td]


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

WOOHOO a Free MZB Book.


No Longer Free, it was Free for all on Monday


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> WOOHOO a Free MZB Book.


 only free for PRIME members


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yesterday it was free for all. You have to look on the day things are posted. Many are only free a day at a time.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

A few of today's freebies:


 
Humor​ 
Humor
Literary Fiction​ 
Contemporary
Fiction​ 
Horror
Thriller​


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Build-A-Man-ebook/dp/B00642BCX2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329987716&sr=8-1

Build a man is free for the next 3 days.


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Another chick lit set in Paris (by the same author of Sleeping With Paris)


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are three of today's freebies:

  
sci-fi​  
humor​  
offbeat sci-fi​


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Choke-on-Your-Lies-ebook/dp/B004K1F96A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330283927&sr=8-1

Choke On Your Lies by Anthony Neil Smith is free today. Super.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Great science fiction story! I read it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go here for the March 2012 free book thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,105627.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

